# Downhill Strecken im vogelsberg



## _STONE_ (13. Oktober 2011)

hi
ich weiß jetz net ob das hier hingehört, aber ich wolt einfach ma wissen was für strecken es im vogelsberg so gibt.
danke im vorraus

lg STONE


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Oktober 2011)

Hab den Thread ins Lokalforum verschoben. Ich wäre aber vorsichtig mit konkreten Ortsangaben hier. Würde mich ggfs. per PN austauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (16. Oktober 2011)

DH für Sturmtruppen gibt es im VB nicht.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2011)

Angersbach/Wartenberg gibt es einen kleinen "Bikepark" mit 1 leichten Dh Strecke, einer Spaßigen Freeride Strecke, vielen sprüngen und Singletrails.

Macht eigentlich immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## Lock3 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hersfeld ist zwar auserhalbt, aber evtl gut zu erreichen für dich...


----------



## RockShoxNena (12. Mai 2016)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Angersbach/Wartenberg gibt es einen kleinen "Bikepark" mit 1 leichten Dh Strecke, einer Spaßigen Freeride Strecke, vielen sprüngen und Singletrails.
> 
> Macht eigentlich immer wieder Spaß.


Hallo zusammen, wo genau befindet sich denn der "kleine Bikepark", bzw. wie komm ich da hin?


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (7. Februar 2018)

RockShoxNena schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wo genau befindet sich denn der "kleine Bikepark", bzw. wie komm ich da hin?


----------



## Ecko88 (12. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe hier schonmal einen Kurs gemacht. 

Ist auch im Vogelsbergkreis. 

https://www.koko-pelli.de/trails-tracks/

Die Trails sind für die Öffentlichkeit.


----------

